# Posting images



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there,i know how to insert an image into a thread but could someone tell me how to make them bigger as they are quite small and you have to click on them see some of them properly.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

like this


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Privileged information only shared by left wing misogynist, racist, nazi, biggot's


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Would be funny if the pic was bigger.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> View attachment 110579


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

rob211080 said:


> Hi there,i know how to insert an image into a thread but could someone tell me how to make them bigger as they are quite small and you have to click on them see some of them properly.


If you upload images yourself they get reduced to smaller thumbnails which require clicking.

If you link to an image from another website they appear full size.


----------

